# Who keeps the new  guest  certificate fees - worldmark or wyndham?



## chemteach (Oct 17, 2018)

When Worldmark charges guest certificate fees to people who have run out of guest certificates, will the payment go directly to Worldmark to reduce maintenance fees??  Does anyone know where these fees will ultimately show up on financial statements?  I'm asking because it seems this new charge should ultimately lower maintenance fees for Worldmark if the fees go directly to Worldmark ( which it seems they should...)


----------



## CO skier (Oct 17, 2018)

The guest fee charges accrue to the Club.  The revenue will probably be listed under the "Other Income" on the annual financial statement.  It will be revenue to the Club just like maintenance fees.

The income from guest fees is estimated to be $1 million in 2018.  I do not know if this estimate was based on the original introduction date of May, 2018 or the actual introduction date of September 12, 2018.  If the estimated guest fee income in 2019 is $2 million, then that will be $2 million dollars less that will have to come from maintenance fees in 2019.

The guest fee will not lower maintenance fees, but it might lessen (slightly) the amount of the annual increase in maintenance fees .


----------



## ecwinch (Oct 17, 2018)

The guest certificate fees are revenue to the Club, but are unlikely to be shown separately in the high-level financial statements published on the web-site - which only has three income categories (Member assessments, Interest income, Other income).

The 2019 budget when it is approved will provide a little more insight into the projected revenue, as it breaks out the other revenue in more detail. Then at the end of 2019, you can request a budget vs actual report from Board/Owner Relations. It is also likely that the Quarterly Treasurers report to the BoD, that is published on the website, will have some detail also. 

They were projected to be $1million for the remainder of the year when it was announced. I suspect it will be lower than that, as people will burn up the free ones first.


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 18, 2018)

It's really tough to predict the guest certificate revenue for year one. They will know the previous number if guest certs, of course.

But it would be tough to predict:

-how many people don't send guests after the fee because of the increased cost. Either because their gift is too expensive now or their rental is uneconomic.

-how many people will switch reservations to owner names (I used to put shared reservations into my guest's name in case they arrived first. For $99 they can wait for me).

-how many people will front load guest reservations prior to the change. 

-how many reservations will be made using the initial batch of free certificates.


----------

